# IPO2 Obedience Routine



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Haven't had a chance to post much lately, but I just wanted to share this video.

I competed at UScA Southeastern Regionals last weekend. Though, we did not earn our title, I had such a great trialing experience. Tracking has always been Bacardi & I's nemesis due to her previous foundation training, so it just wasn't our day. Regardless, I am SO proud of my dog and what we achieved in the other two phases. I walked off the field after obedience and had a multiple time World level competitor walk up to me and shake my hand and congratulate me.. quite humbling for a novice like myself. I sincerely believe that having a dog that is not 'easy', but tries her little heart out, is the best teacher you could ask for. She and I have come so far as individuals, but also as a team.

http://youtu.be/f-yPHCQhl0c


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

thats sure some flashy heeling ya'll have going on there... in the end all that matters is that ya'll had fun!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't had a chance to post much lately, but I just wanted to share this video.
> 
> ...


That looked really nice!!
What kind of a score do you earn for a performance like that? if you don't mind my asking. well, whether you mind or not, since I asked.

did you have a fur saver on the dog?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> That looked really nice!!
> What kind of a score do you earn for a performance like that? if you don't mind my asking. well, whether you mind or not, since I asked.
> 
> did you have a fur saver on the dog?


LOL! I don't mind at all, sir 

Being a Regional event, the judge had a necessarily sharp pencil. We scored a 92.

Yes, she is wearing a fursaver


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> LOL! I don't mind at all, sir
> 
> Being a Regional event, the judge had a necessarily sharp pencil. We scored a 92.
> 
> Yes, she is wearing a fursaver


Do you have an idea what the 8 points were for? Forging?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Do you have an idea what the 8 points were for? Forging?


I thought she looked like she was crabbing a bit there and forging some. But still impresses the heck outta me. Realizing how hard it is to get one to that point is why I am not and never will be a judge LOL


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

REAL nice work... CONGRATS

I would add possible points on a crooked finish on the down/ recall and slowing on the return of the flat... hard to see finishes on video... but a VERY nice job... what was high in OB score? how did you guys place overall?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice ob!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> I thought she looked like she was crabbing a bit there and forging some. But still impresses the heck outta me. Realizing how hard it is to get one to that point is why I am not and never will be a judge LOL


I'd guess forging, crabbing and she over rotated on the finish after the recall from down out of motion. I really liked her attention and attitude and speed on the retrieves and send out.
The trouble with heeling mistakes is there is so much heeling that you can really lose a LOT of points with a judge who deducts for every incident :-(
What was the trouble with tracking?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent job, Britney, you looked like a pro!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd guess forging, crabbing and she over rotated on the finish after the recall from down out of motion. I really liked her attention and attitude and speed on the retrieves and send out.
> The trouble with heeling mistakes is there is so much heeling that you can really lose a LOT of points with a judge who deducts for every incident :-(
> What was the trouble with tracking?


my critique regarding anything IPO is always going to be limited and more anecdotal than anything else .. I am not a devotee of the sport but I sure do appreciate the training. I will leave the real critique stuff to you guys who are good at that sport!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Most of the points were lost because of minor things.. i.e. forging (she wasn't really crabbing) in the heeling, slightly crooked/wide finishes, not close enough fronts, etc.

She never forges in training, of course, and she did finally settle into a more correct position toward the end of our routine.. but it was when the heeling didn't count


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracking is always a delicate balance with her.. she has tons of intensity, but not a lot of confidence when it comes to problem solving. We are also new to trialing and dont have lots of trial tracks under our belt. It just wasn't our day.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Looked good. I definitely understand the tracking issues.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Tracking is always a delicate balance with her.. she has tons of intensity, but not a lot of confidence when it comes to problem solving. We are also new to trialing and dont have lots of trial tracks under our belt. It just wasn't our day.


Just wasn't ya'lls day THAT day but ya know what they say!! Every dog has his/her day!! LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That looks great! You know what your problems are and I think you can V rate with some polishing and buffing. I believe that if you get her to tuck her butt in back of you, most of your heeling problems will be solved.

GET A HAIR CLIP!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm getting a "this video is currently unavailable" message. 






Still not working.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> That looks great! You know what your problems are and I think you can V rate with some polishing and buffing. I believe that if you get her to tuck her butt in back of you, most of your heeling problems will be solved.
> 
> GET A HAIR CLIP!


Thanks, Chris! 

(I won't be getting a hair clip though)


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Most of the points were lost because of minor things.. i.e. forging (she wasn't really crabbing) in the heeling, slightly crooked/wide finishes, not close enough fronts, etc.
> 
> She never forges in training, of course, and she did finally settle into a more correct position toward the end of our routine.. but it was when the heeling didn't count


 
Very nice performance. Judging has to be very difficult!!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice job Britney.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Really nice OB Britney, well done! I agree with Christopher and see "v" ratings in your future.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done!
I really enjoyed her send out and retrieves and thought that the positions out of motion were darn impressive as well. Very nice job.

On another note, I still feel that Under Armor should be your sponsor. \\/


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That was very cool


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I have pics of two different mals but don't think either is you :-(


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> I have pics of two different mals but don't think either is you :-(


Awww, I didn't even know you were there! You should have said "hi", though I might have puked on your shoes or something.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Well done!
> I really enjoyed her send out and retrieves and thought that the positions out of motion were darn impressive as well. Very nice job.
> 
> On another note, I still feel that Under Armor should be your sponsor. \\/


Thanks, A Dawg! (I never see you anymore) 

Maybe write UA for me? :mrgreen:


----------

